# New Polarion HID design or model (Pics)



## AlexGT (Mar 29, 2006)

Is it just me or the new polarion HID design is super!!! The pics were found following another thread, here is the site

http://www.polarion.co.kr/

Go to products, go to lighting, select any of the categories and you will find it

They are stated to run at 3400 Lumens, many models here is the one I liked the most

Anyone on this forum knows korean and could translate for us please!!!

Pics *DROOOOOOOOL!!!!!! :bow:  :rock:*


















Here is another model that looks also very nice











Dang! I hate being poor :scowl: I need to win the lotto!!!!

AlexGT


----------



## cue003 (Mar 30, 2006)

They are working on an english site and it should be up in a couple of weeks. The polarion stuff that is on the site are pretty much all prototypes at this point. Just variations of potential things to come. Very good looking stuff to. They even have LED lights and a dive light.

Curtis


----------



## tdurand (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like they have a Maxabeam clone with a massive power supply. Looks nice!!


----------



## brightnorm (Mar 30, 2006)

Is that bulb or torch lumens? It is likely to be Bulb lumens which = approximately 2200 TL, just slightly more than the USL's 2000 TL. The USL fits a standard MAG 2D, weighs only 23.3oz. and costs a relatively modest $300. However, the Polarian probably has considerably longer run time

Brightnorm


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 30, 2006)

Yep but this one looks so nice. and is HID


Hope Ted Bear can review this one when it goes out.

AlexGT


----------



## mtbkndad (Mar 31, 2006)

These look like two body style prototypes of the same light to me.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## CLHC (Mar 31, 2006)

Interesting. . .


----------



## Xe54 (Mar 31, 2006)

brightnorm said:


> Is that bulb or torch lumens? It is likely to be Bulb lumens which = approximately 2200 TL, just slightly more than the USL's 2000 TL. The USL fits a standard MAG 2D, weighs only 23.3oz. and costs a relatively modest $300. However, the Polarian probably has considerably longer run time
> Brightnorm



What is this USL ? A $300 HID light putting out 2000 lumens? Where can I see it?


----------



## lasercrazy (Mar 31, 2006)

It looks the same just minus the handle.


----------



## greenLED (Mar 31, 2006)

What's that new HID light from Night-Ops (makers of the Gladius)? That body/handle looks very similar.


----------



## London (Mar 31, 2006)

the Polarion PXM-35P1 is the workhorse and here to stay at the moment, there is a version coming out soon with a slightly slimmer profile in the balast section and a tubular design to follow that one, but at an unspecified date. most of the other designs on the Korean website are for demonstration/prototype purposes as previous poster indicated but will be considered if there is sufficient interest.

ps... got my Megaray dealer sample in recently...still testing.

cheers,
L.


----------



## brightnorm (Apr 1, 2006)

Xe54 said:


> What is this USL ? A $300 HID light putting out 2000 lumens? Where can I see it?


It is not an HID. It is a cutting edge incandescent light that is brighter than anything its size. It was created by two of our "gurus": JS and Bwaites. I own one and that beam must be seen to be believed. It may not be possible to get one at this point, but you should check to make sure. Here is a master USL thread list:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=94000

Brightnorm


----------



## mtbkndad (Apr 1, 2006)

greenLED said:


> What's that new HID light from Night-Ops (makers of the Gladius)? That body/handle looks very similar.



Night-Ops won't be bringing it to market since Night-Ops is as Blackhawk brand. Strategos International will bring the light to market, according to Ken's most recent post. 
Regarding your first question, it sure looks like the same light.
If Polarion makes the Helios I think that would be a very good thing since I really like the build quality and light output of the Polarion.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## M.TEX (Apr 9, 2006)

They should say how much they cost.... 

But sure they look good.... I've got have one....


----------



## GhostReaction (Apr 11, 2006)

Anybody wanna guess how much this would cost roughly?


----------



## idleprocess (Apr 11, 2006)

greenLED said:


> What's that new HID light from Night-Ops (makers of the Gladius)? That body/handle looks very similar.



I was going to say that it bears some resemblance to the Helios...


----------



## GhostReaction (Apr 11, 2006)

idleprocess said:


> I was going to say that it bears some resemblance to the Helios...


Maybe its just me but it not only bears some resemblance, it look exactly the same except for the polarion stamp on the body.
Was the helios design sold to the Polarion?


----------



## Billson (Apr 11, 2006)

I think it's more of the other way around. Ken Good mentioned that the helios was going to be made by someone else.


----------



## 2000xlt (Apr 12, 2006)

i would take a wild guess of around $7000


----------



## Litbobber (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi all

Is the polarion pxm-35p1 instant on when you hit the switch?

Thanks Brett


----------



## London (Apr 22, 2006)

PXM35P1 Warmup question:


when you switch it on it gives off a very bright flash, then dims somewhat, and warms up for about 10 seconds to max burn....which is very impressive even in the daytime when shone against a light colored wall.


----------



## Litbobber (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks London!

Brett


----------

